# Please Enlighten Me on Antipsychotics



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

Antipsychotics are usually regarded as slightly miserable and poisonous (to use dramtic language), but why so much more than other classes of commonly prescribed psychiatric medications? Is it ethical to give these to everyone experiencing psychotic symptoms, without first trying to manage symptoms? Does anyone here know enough about pharmacology to explain?

If not, I'll try Google. I trust DPSelfHelp more than Google at the moment.


----------

